# Anyone know about Classen equipment?



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I found this while surfing and the equipment looks pretty decent. They make sod cutters, aerators, and turf rakes. I don't know about pries, but here is their website:

http://www.classen-mfg.com/


----------

